
Show HN: REST API service generator for Django - senko
https://apibakery.com/
======
senko
Hi HN!

This is a rough beta of a tool I'm building to generate the "boring" parts of
an RESTful API service.

In my work (web dev contracting) I often need to design database models and
whip up the CRUD API before I can do the more interesting (and value-adding)
things on the project - basically this is neccessary but not high-value work,
so this is my attempt at automating it.

The difference between this project and things like Cookiecutter is that when
you involve database modelling, API endpoints and permissions, it's too
dynamic to be able to do in a generic way by cookiecutter templates. So
cookiecutter would help with basic scaffolding but you're still on your own
regarding the other things.

The difference between this and platforms like Firebase or Meteor is that it's
not a new platform you need to use - you get all the benefits of hitting the
floor running, but not tied up to new, proprietary, vendor-specific solution.

API Bakery is Django-only for now, though if the contept proves interesting, I
plan to expand to cover other popular frameworks (Laravel, Rails, etc).

------
babayega2
For Django we have "django_builder"

